# Ladies Town Bike - Does anyone make anything like this



## zimzum42 (30 Aug 2007)

I need to source a bike for a friend.

It needs to be a ladies frame, 27" wheels, single sprocket on 3-speed hub, or shimano Nexus.

Basically, I want a classic ladies town bike, but she doesn't want to spend hundreds. Maybe between 100 and 150......


----------



## domtyler (30 Aug 2007)

Yes, there are loads like this on eBay.


----------



## zimzum42 (30 Aug 2007)

Thanks!

Spotted some good looking ones on Ebay, have sent her some links.....

This kind of bike should be in every shop, it's ideal for most lady cyclists.

But if you look at the halfords and argos ranges, and face it, that's where most people get their bikes, they have nothing like it

all halfords lady models have 15 gears, v brakes, etc etc, difficult to maintain.......................


----------



## peejay78 (30 Aug 2007)

i seem to remember a certain french hypermarket in surrey quays had ladies style quasi-sit-up-and-begs for about a hundred english pounds. 

and a basket!


----------



## zimzum42 (30 Aug 2007)

i sent her that link too!


Seems choice is limited for this........


----------



## walker (30 Aug 2007)

Zimzum, I've got one sitting in my garage you can have for £20? Its an Appollo Frame and needs a little clean but its your's if your intrested


----------



## zimzum42 (30 Aug 2007)

walker, you have mail, thanks


----------



## walker (31 Aug 2007)

Hi Zim,

Did'nt see anything


----------



## zimzum42 (31 Aug 2007)

how about now?


----------



## Charlotte_C+ :-) (1 Sep 2007)

domtyler said:


> Yes, there are loads like this on eBay.





PLEASE dont get any bikes from there!. they make a lump of lead feel like a feather!


This bike would be fantastic! http://www.discountbicycles.co.uk/biz/product.php?xProd=2089&xSec=7

i got my mum one & its soooo light!. & very well made for the price


----------



## mr_hippo (1 Sep 2007)

Seen at my local Tesco - single speed with 26" wheels and a basket but only £12.96 at today's exchange rates.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (1 Sep 2007)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=974


----------

